# AD User zu Lokaler Gruppe hinzufügen.



## NazgulSE (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Script geschrieben das AD Benutzer in die Lokale Administratoren Gruppe hinzufügt. Soweit so gut, das funktioniert ja auch ganz schön aber leider nur wenn ich auch an der Domain angemeldet bin. 
Das Script funktioniert leider nicht wenn ich mich nur lokal an der Workstation anmelde. Kennt ihr irgendeine Möglichkeit das man das script auch lokal benutzen kann. Der PC ist natürlich schon der Domain gejoined.
Hier das Script:
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

*' Specify the NetBIOS name of the domain.
strDomain = "Domain"

' Retrieve NetBIOS name of local computer.
Set objNetwork = CreateObject("Wscript.Network")
strComputer = objNetwork.ComputerName

' Enter the UserName
strUser = InputBox ("Enter User Name")

' User Admin Group of specific country
strUser2 = "Admin_Group"

' Add EU Account to Local Adminstrator Group
Set objGroup = GetObject("WinNT://" & strComputer & "/Administrators")
Set objUser = GetObject("WinNT://" & strDomain & "/" & strUser)
objGroup.Add(objUser.ADsPath)

' Add IT-Admin Group to Local Administrator Group
Set objGroup = GetObject("WinNT://" & strComputer & "/Administrators")
Set objUser2 = GetObject("WinNT://" & strDomain & "/" & strUser2)
objGroup.Add(objUser2.ADsPath)

MsgBox "Domain Accounts are successful added to Local Administrator Group"*


----------

